# Goldfish or Sarasa Comet?



## Jammy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello,

I started off with two Sarasa Comets which I still have, they show a lovely comparison of red and white as one has red tails white body and the other white head and red body.

Last week I acquired a Common goldfish which I called Max (no idea why just felt right). Unfortunately the stockist pulled the old give the most injured one to me without me noticing trick. I got him home when I realized he was missing a gill cover which you will probably see in his photograph. But the problem is, is he a common goldfish? He looks remarkably like my Sarasa Comets, and even stays with them a lot; they'll swim in sync most of the time.

He does have white patches on his bottom body, which gives the colour characteristics of a Sarasa Comet. But I bought him from a tank of common goldfish.









And my Sarasa Comets











By the way I must add the photo of Max doesn't really show off what I mean by he looks like a Sarasa Comet, as it was taken last week when I first got him. Since then with the help of Melafix and Aquilibrium Salt he's healed his fins but the gill cover is more slow in rebuilding.

Edit: More up to date photograph


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

i dont know what kind he is, but wanted to tell u that they are beautiful fish!!! its good that some one got him that cares and will nurse him back to health!!!


----------



## Jammy (Nov 19, 2011)

Amelia26 said:


> i dont know what kind he is, but wanted to tell u that they are beautiful fish!!! its good that some one got him that cares and will nurse him back to health!!!


Thank you, I've always loved my fish and would do anything to ensure their survival. When I got Max and saw the damage, I went back to the shop to get melafix (needed it anyway to be fair) and confronted the shop keeper about what he did. He didn't deny it he just said "bring it back..."

But he seems happy in the tank and I love the guy. So no I'm keeping him Evil Pet Shop owner.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

In one of my fish health books there is a photo of a fish without operculum very much like yours. The author says this fish lived a long and healthy life. 

Just be aware that wit the gill tissue exposed you have to be extra careful with him.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

He does look like a comet. Cute guy!


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

I've read in the past that when the goldfish are young if they don't look good enough for a good quality whatever breed it's supposed to be then they'll just throw them in with the common feeders for lizard lunch. 

Nice looking goldfish!


----------

